# FS: 2 Polk Audio EX10 10" subwoofers- both new, sealed!



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

I'm selling 2 brand new Polk Audio EX10 (EX Series II) 10" car subwoofers. They are sealed in the factory box! I'll just list off some specs here: 
Power Handling: 400 watts max 
Mounting Depth (top mount): 4 11/16" 
Cutout Diameter: 9 1/16" 
Frequency Responce: 20Hz-400Hz 
Nominal Impedance: 4 ohms 
Sensitivity (SPL at 1 watt/1 meter): 92dB 
These will come with a 1 year warranty straight from Polk as well. These are going for $109.99 each on Crutchfield, and they're at least $99 retail in the stores. I am going to let them go for $80 each, shipped USPS Priority Mail with insurance and a tracking number. I can get these out tomorrow morning if anyone's interested, and you'd have it/them by the end of the week. Will sell both for $140 shipped as well. Attached is a picture of it. Feel free to just post a reply here if you're interested- I have E-mail notification and will get back to you within the hour during the day/evening. Thanks! 
*ALSO*, I have a sealed 10" Q-Logic box (short black carpeted) in good shape that I used last year with a Rockford Fosgate Punch 10" that I will sell for $20 plus shipping with the purchase of 1 or both Polk subs. It's the wedge 'hatchback' style- you've probably seen one just like it at Best Buy. Thanks again guys, and help me out! I need some dough for my 500w amp fund. =D 









-Chris Atkinson [eBay: tempestgti (39)] 
eBay feedback ratings: http://cgi2.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=tempestgti


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: FS: 2 Polk Audio EX10 10" subwoofers- both new, sealed! (NightFlyerGTI)*

ka<THUMP> (BUMP, whatever)


[Modified by NightFlyerGTI, 4:22 PM 10-22-2001]


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: FS: 2 Polk Audio EX10 10" subwoofers- both new, sealed! (NightFlyerGTI)*

why isnt this being posted in the FS forums?


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: FS: 2 Polk Audio EX10 10" subwoofers- both new, sealed! (Johnny Blaze)*

Oops, should have done that- my bad. I believe I have a buyer now anyway, so we'll just let this thread fade off into the sunset.


----------

